# 1800W generator



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Just in time for hunting season.
Titan 8000 1800W generator.
This thing is nearly new. I bought it several years ago for a project and it has only been used for a couple of hours since. Total time on the machine is probably less than 20 hours. I have started it regularly and it starts on the first pull 90% of the time.
Asking $800 obo. Pick up in Logan, UT. Available most any time. Please send PM for contact info.





Thanks


----------

